# Glenn Greenwald has been watching the Kiwifarms drama



## BeanRespecter (Sep 7, 2022)

Just wanted to bring this to discussion..Glenn Greenwald has shown his hand in the fact he's observing the Kiwifarms drama.




Both Lorenz and Collins joined the Keffals hate train. This means not only Greenwald noticed but every major 'right wing' pundit/spokesperson were watching too. MTG stopped all mention of kiwifarms. Andy Ngo has publicly referenced it. It's not a stretch to say Josh might actually be able to talk with some of these people and get 'his side' out in a major way. I personally think Tucker Carlson's Today show is a great format for Josh to speak on and something that could potentially happen. He just did an interview based around Alien Abduction etc.

There are many things at play/work right now, so a lot is possible even if my potential outcome seems far-fetched. Kiwifarms has been a bulwark against censorship including 'repugnant content' such as the Christchurch shooting/manifesto. The bulwark isn't based on some fucked ideology like 'we like seeing people die'...nope. Null has been pretty clear that he just thinks people should be able to view things and make a decision for himself...barring actual illegal content.


----------



## MrTroll (Sep 7, 2022)

> I personally think Tucker Carlson's Today show is a great format for Josh to speak on and something that could potentially happen.



Good call. A gigantic retard and attention whore like Tucker Carlson would be a natural ally for the Farms.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Sep 7, 2022)

There's a massive story here. The fat, misogynist, pedophile eunich has already de-platformed Rekieta, Destiny, Metokur and dozens of others for the "high crime" of even mentioning their name. You go around acting like Staph Infection Voldemort and normies start to take notice.

The conservatives are no stranger to a synchronized cathedral media blitz being used to deplaform the farms since the exact same thing happened to Trump. Who cares if we're all painted as a forum of poor beleaguered conservatives on the verge of being censored? If it saves the forum, it saves the forum.


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Sep 7, 2022)

MrTroll said:


> Good call. A gigantic retard and attention whore like Tucker Carlson would be a natural ally for the Farms.


The thing with Tucker is he is associated with the unhinged/violent, so it could put null and the site in a worst light than before. Also, tucker is a faggot.


----------



## Dawn Pennis (Sep 7, 2022)

WE NEED TO GET GREENWALD BANNED OFF OF TWITTER AND SUBSTACK BEFORE HE CAN SPREAD LIES ABOUT THE HECKIN' VALID TRANSERINOS!


----------



## MrTroll (Sep 7, 2022)

The Southwest Strangla said:


> The thing with Tucker is he is associated with the unhinged/violent, so it could put null and the site in a worst light than before. Also, tucker is a faggot.



He's associated with something far more disgusting than the unhinged and violent: bow ties.


----------



## Beak Thing (Sep 7, 2022)

The terminally online behavior of Fart Queen Lucas and the others will be their downfall. People on the right just plain don't give a shit what idiots on Twitter say, they already know everything there is censored lies to begin with and naturally distrust anything a nutjob like him says.

And the right can meme.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Sep 7, 2022)

Saw that on Twitter and Telegram earlier. Lucas immediately jumped to ratio Glenn, as expected. Also moaning about Destiny again and deleting.
I have a feeling this thread will be closed though, as we are supposed to no longer talk about that dumb himbo.
Cheers Glenn, please dunk harder on troons, remember they want to castrate all homos and put you guys on forced estrogen and feminization surgery.
Can't have that.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Sep 7, 2022)

MrTroll said:


> Good call. A gigantic retard and attention whore like Tucker Carlson would be a natural ally for the Farms.


I find him entertaining. I'm sure many on the farms think I'm retarded for liking him but oh well. Allies are allies in trying to have an uncensored conversation. 


BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> There's a massive story here. The fat, misogynist, pedophile eunich has already de-platformed Rekieta, Destiny, Metokur and dozens of others for the "high crime" of even mentioning their name. You go around acting like Staph Infection Voldemort and normies start to take notice.
> 
> The conservatives are no stranger to a synchronized cathedral media blitz being used to deplaform the farms since the exact same thing happened to Trump. Who cares if we're all painted as a forum of poor beleaguered conservatives on the verge of being censored? If it saves the forum, it saves the forum.


exactly. I'm not saying 'kiwifarms = conservative' but at this point being conservative means you believe there are two genders and you should be able to speak freely. Idk how we've gotten to this point but here we are. 


The Southwest Strangla said:


> The thing with Tucker is he is associated with the unhinged/violent, so it could put null and the site in a worst light than before. Also, tucker is a faggot.


biggest audience in prime time so dunno about that.


----------



## glass_houses (Sep 7, 2022)

The Debt Collector said:


> WE NEED TO GET GREENWALD BANNED OFF OF TWITTER AND SUBSTACK BEFORE HE CAN SPREAD LIES ABOUT THE HECKIN' VALID TRANSERINOS!


As soon as I read that thread it was clear that his days on Twitter are numbered. Hope he doesn't have a huge emotional investment there, because he's going to be deplatformed with the rest.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Sep 7, 2022)

MrTroll said:


> He's associated with something far more disgusting than the unhinged and violent: bow ties.



He stopped wearing those things, and now wears regular ties like a decent person.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Sep 7, 2022)

> Andy Ngo has publicly referenced it.


Is he a Farmer too? Wonder what threads he'd browse.


----------



## Crunk Sneedler (Sep 7, 2022)

gaystoner said:


> exactly. I'm not saying 'kiwifarms = conservative' but at this point being conservative means you believe there are two genders and you should be able to speak freely. Idk how we've gotten to this point but here we are.



Don't feel too bad. I only just found out I was conservative. Go figure. 

The Greenwald thread was a good read. He gets it I think. So I sent the link from my gmail to a friend's gmail, with a normal and appropriate subject line. I've sent this person links and other things many times over 18 years. It went straight to their spam. I suspect Google's spam algorithm and the spam button can be used to "punish" certain messaging. Which would mean something like: users can use the spam button to vote on what is deliverable, even in private 1-to-1, trusted contexts. All hail the algorithm.

Let's not make the mistake of thinking we need to agree with all our potential allies politically. Moms, terfs, sapphics, MAGAs, christians, etc. IMO there are more important issues at hand. Censorship, women, children, thr troon menace, etc. Mind you I am NOT SUGGESTING that the farms become some kind of political force. I am speaking to those who are wondering who will support autists in these times, whether in their online lives outside the farms, or IRL.


----------



## Stasi (Sep 7, 2022)

The Debt Collector said:


> WE NEED TO GET GREENWALD BANNED OFF OF TWITTER AND SUBSTACK BEFORE HE CAN SPREAD LIES ABOUT THE HECKIN' VALID TRANSERINOS!


Isn't Greenwald an open gay? I keep hearing that the T are hated by the rest of the alphabet soup so maybe not a surprise he is sceptical when it comes to the keffals fiasco.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Sep 7, 2022)

What was the attached pictures?  Just two giant X's for me.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Sep 7, 2022)

MrTroll said:


> He's associated with something far more disgusting than the unhinged and violent: bow ties.


Yeah, Tucker Carlson and Peter Lavelle have got to go back.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Sep 7, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> There's a massive story here.


There honestly is. The way this has played out is incredibly concerning and it exposes a lot of people who I really want to see eat shit.


----------



## Cloacan (Sep 7, 2022)

The Southwest Strangla said:


> The thing with Tucker is he is associated with the unhinged/violent,


Unhinged and violent would be the reaction to him appearing on Tucker, and make him a de facto establishment enemy. You think shit is hot now, that would add him to the [long, neverending] enemy lists of some of the most powerful people - who would then go balls to the jaws to crush him. Unsure if wise, and, anyway, probably an impossible situation. Some people are not allowed to be platformed in the mainstream press, and I think Null is one of those.


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Sep 7, 2022)

@gaystoner I just realized you have an ulterior motive with this idea to have Null go on Tucker Carlson. How about you admit the real reason you want to see it happen is because Ethan Ralph is 100% guaranteed to have a meldown when he sees his blood enemy with his newsdaddy. 

Sempai will never notice Ethan Ralph, top of his sektor, but Josh will be on a first-name basis with Tucker. It's not like he can stop watching. Tucker is literally all he has for streaming content.


----------



## urr13 account (Sep 7, 2022)

Might be cool.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Sep 7, 2022)

The Southwest Strangla said:


> The thing with Tucker is he is associated with the unhinged/violent, so it could put null and the site in a worst light than before. Also, tucker is a faggot.


We've already had long fanfics about us being literal digitally terroristic RWDS who go out to bullycide innocent trans folx and kidx put into every major media publication, in what way can we realistically be in a worse light at this point from a Tucker appearance? Not that I think an appearance is likely.


Cloacan said:


> Unhinged and violent would be the reaction to him appearing on Tucker, and make him a de facto establishment enemy. You think shit is hot now, that would add him to the [long, neverending] enemy lists of some of the most powerful people - who would then go balls to the jaws to crush him. Unsure if wise, and, anyway, probably an impossible situation. Some people are not allowed to be platformed in the mainstream press, and I think Null is one of those.


I can see the thinking , however, the farms is already clearly on the list and we're already struggling in dealing with the JV team on our own. In the long run, the big boys are coming regardless. The Internet Juche era worked at the time but without more powerful people willing to support, or at least tolerate, us we're just sitting ducks waiting until someone with actual power does decide to squash us.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Sep 7, 2022)

> Both Lorenz and Collins joined the Keffals hate train. This means not only Greenwald noticed but every major 'right wing' pundit/spokesperson were watching too. MTG stopped all mention of kiwifarms. Andy Ngo has publicly referenced it. It's not a stretch to say Josh might actually be able to talk with some of these people and get 'his side' out in a major way. I personally think Tucker Carlson's Today show is a great format for Josh to speak on and something that could potentially happen.



I still disagree with the anti-media stance. There are people out there who have themselves been hounded by TRAs and are understanding. We should be networking with them, not shunning them just because they're "scum journalists". #NotAllJournalists  




Stasi said:


> Isn't Greenwald an open gay? I keep hearing that the T are hated by the rest of the alphabet soup so maybe not a surprise he is sceptical when it comes to the keffals fiasco.


Manning tried to sic the TRA cult onto Greenwald claiming he was abusive with no evidence. Greenwals released all his DMs with Manning to prove his innocence. Greenwald knows what it's like to get backstabbed by a lying troon who tries to send the TRA cult after you, that's why he's sympathetic. He's experienced being unpersoned by TRAs. 



			https://greenwald.substack.com/p/all-communications-between-myself
		


This is what I've been saying all this time, there are all these media people like Greenwald who have themselves been backstabbed and targeted by TRAs, they might not like this site particularly, but they know what the TRA fair-gaming is like and therefore they're sympathetic in principle.


----------



## Ndnd (Sep 7, 2022)

I think there's a huge number of independent journalists that would give Null and the Kiwi Farms a fair shake.  An appearance on Tucker Carlson might be nice to build awareness with the normies, but it's rather fleeting.  It would make a lot more sense for Null to do long form interviews on the podcast circuit.  He's very calm and articulate, and MATI is extremely comfy!  I always enjoy his guest appearances on _Rekieta Law _too. 

In addition to Glenn Greenwald, here are some podcasters / non-scummy journalists that would give Null a fair shake, many of whom have had their own issues with censorship and cancel culture: 

*Triggernometry *-  featuring Konstantin Kisin and Francis Foster.  Recently, Nu Atheist Sam Harris made a giant ass of himself on their podcast, and Sam went viral for saying the quiet part out loud on the Democrat, Big Tech, and media collusion to bury the Hunter Biden laptop story. 

*Michael Malice* -  Anarcho-capitalist political pundit, /pol enthusiast, host of _YOUR WELCOME_, and a shitposter of the highest order.  He frequently rails against the Cathedral, and  appears to be at least somewhat familiar with KF.  

*Andrew Doyle* - host of _Free Speech Nation_ on GB News, and the man behind the Titania McGrath satire account.  He's made a fairly successful career out of dunking on progressives and the Twitter mob. 

*Meghan Murphy *-  founder of _Feminist Current_, host of _The Same Drugs. _She got yeeted off Twitter a few years ago for dead-naming Jonathan Yaniv, and had to leave Canada because Morgane Oger kept stalking her.  Murphy was a life-long lefty until recently because of how batshit and hypocritical crazy progressives have become.  She's popular with gender critical feminists and the Mumsnet crowd.

*Matt Taibbi *- former_ Rolling Stones_ columnist, famed for his Occupy Wallstreet coverage.  Sometimes referred to as Hunter S. Thompson's successor. He's very pro-free speech and not afraid to call out bullshit in journalism. He primarily writes on Substack now.

*Viva Frei / Robert Barnes* - both freedom loving, and civil liberty minded lawyers, who are also friends / frequent collaborators with Rekieta.  Viva has exploded on YouTube, especially after the time he spent on the ground covering the trucker Freedom Convoy in Ottawa.  Barnes is aware of the drama with Cloud Flare, and doesn't seem to like Taylor Lorenz.    

*Katie Herzog and Jesse Singal* - hosts of _Blocked and Reported._ Herzog wrote for _The Stranger, _and she became a highly controversial figure in Seattle after she published an article on detransitioners.  Jesse Singal wrote an article critical of trans children in _The Atlantic_. They're both lefties, and while I don't agree with their takes on everything, they're fairly critical of the current cultural zeitgeist.  They've also been following the Keffals drama.  Dare I ask, does Katie likes us? Jesse thinks we're a hive of scum and villainy, but he's also quite aware of the shady shit the Trans Life Line troons did.

And I realize this is a big delusional "maybe", but maybe Joe Rogan?  Rogan's no stranger to controversy or dealing with the Twitter cancel mob, and half the people on the list - Konstantin Kisin, Francis Foster, Michael Malice, Meghan Murphy, Matt Taibbi, Jesse Singal - have appeared on his podcast.  It might be a long shot, but that level of exposure would really help to turn public opinion, and maybe even gain some valuable allies in the process.


----------



## Piggy Higuera (Sep 7, 2022)

I know, but hear me out - this is a perfect story for Bill Maher. He's the only mainstream person on the Left who's had people on who aren't afraid to express anti-child sterilization opinions, and his big issue over the past couple of years has been "can we talk freely about things instead of just reflexively calling each other Nazis"?


----------



## Naes (Sep 7, 2022)

Stasi said:


> Isn't Greenwald an open gay? I keep hearing that the T are hated by the rest of the alphabet soup so maybe not a surprise he is sceptical when it comes to the keffals fiasco.


Yes, he is,  He is married (to another gay man of course)  2 adopted kids, but Greenwald is pretty based against the scum that are "press"


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Sep 7, 2022)

I've brought this up a couple times, but I'll say it once more and then I'll shut up: Matt Taibbi. He's slowly been getting redpilled, recently got peak transed by What Is a Woman, and has been writing increasingly about issues of internet censorship.

Greenwald would probably be the next best thing though, and has more reach.


----------



## Bob Dobalina (Sep 7, 2022)

Ndnd said:


> I think there's a huge number of independent journalists that would give Null and the Kiwi Farms a fair shake.  An appearance on Tucker Carlson might be nice to build awareness with the normies, but it's rather fleeting.  It would make a lot more sense for Null to do long form interviews on the podcast circuit.  He's very calm and articulate, and MATI is extremely comfy!  I always enjoy his guest appearances on _Rekieta Law _too.
> 
> In addition to Glenn Greenwald, here are some podcasters / non-scummy journalists that would give Null a fair shake, many of whom have had their own issues with censorship and cancel culture:
> 
> ...


I would add in Benjamin Boyce and Clifton Duncan in that mix as well.


----------



## RobertDole (Sep 7, 2022)

Piggy Higuera said:


> I still disagree with the anti-media stance. There are people out there who have themselves been hounded by TRAs and are understanding. We should be networking with them, not shunning them just because they're "scum journalists". #NotAllJournalists



Very much agree with this. Not all journalists are evil, but 99% of them don't have the means, motive, or opportunity to do any type of investigative research. Activists know this, which is why they are so heavily involved with spoon feeding the media stories they want to hear. It's part of the game.

While winners write history, those who feed quotes to the media write Wikipedia. I highly recommend Ryan Holiday's book "Trust Me, I'm Lying" on the subject. It shows how easy it easy to influence the media and get them to print whatever you want.



Piggy Higuera said:


> I know, but hear me out - this is a perfect story for Bill Maher. He's the only mainstream person on the Left who's had people on who aren't afraid to express anti-child sterilization opinions, and his big issue over the past couple of years has been "can we talk freely about things instead of just reflexively calling each other Nazis"?



I agree with this, but I think the story needs to be filtered through other, less mainstream sources first. To add to the (already great) list of suggestions:

- *Red Scare podcast:* Anna and Dasha are willing to host controversial guests like Alex Jones. And they tried really hard to get "Bodega Bro" on the pod after he was canceled for his TikTok videos.

- *Lex Friedman*: A bit of a stretch, but I think he'd be interest in a long-form discussion about the more technical aspects of how the Internet works, and what the KiwiFarms story means for the future.

- *Ruthless podcast*: They are pretty partisan, but are funny guys and would definitely take on this story. They're quite influential in Republican circles, and would be a good way to get this on Tucker's radar.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Sep 7, 2022)

MrTroll said:


> He's associated with something far more disgusting than the unhinged and violent: bow ties.


Bowties are a tolerable affectation of a weak mind.

Being associated with TV dinners, on the other hand ... firing squad at minimum.


----------



## ░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓ด้้้้้็็็็็้้ (Sep 7, 2022)

BULLY HUNTER_77 said:


> @gaystoner I just realized you have an ulterior motive with this idea to have Null go on Tucker Carlson. How about you admit the real reason you want to see it happen is because Ethan Ralph is 100% guaranteed to have a meldown when he sees his blood enemy with his newsdaddy.
> 
> Sempai will never notice Ethan Ralph, top of his sektor, but Josh will be on a first-name basis with Tucker. It's not like he can stop watching. Tucker is literally all he has for streaming content.



Watching Ralph sneed as his content drought forces him to stream Tucker Carlson having a one-on-one with Josh as Ralph hollers in favor of censorship & deplatforming for the sake of some child-grooming troon would be pure kino.


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Sep 7, 2022)

Josh would need to get a webcam for that and then we'd all use edits of it for our profile pics here or elsewhere. Never gonna happen, no matter how much Fatrick, Lucas, or Ralph would scream.


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 7, 2022)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> What was the attached pictures?  Just two giant X's for me.


A lot of images appear to have broken since everything that's gone down. If you ever post images in a thread on here and believe them to be important, keep them saved locally maybe with a note on where they came from. KF has lost a lot of archive material this way.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Sep 7, 2022)

I swear Glenn has a habit for taking the most controversial stance in any online argument he participates in. It's like he tries to use his twitter to piss off as many people as possibly with everything he posts. And for that I respect him.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 7, 2022)

Good suggestions all.
No Posiobeck though?


----------



## LillWeeb (Sep 7, 2022)

gaystoner said:


> I find him entertaining. I'm sure many on the farms think I'm retarded for liking him but oh well. Allies are allies in trying to have an uncensored conversation.
> 
> exactly. I'm not saying 'kiwifarms = conservative' but at this point being conservative means you believe there are two genders and you should be able to speak freely. Idk how we've gotten to this point but here we are.
> 
> biggest audience in prime time so dunno about that.


better then no one "on our side"  talking about it, which is the case now.


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Sep 8, 2022)

Angry Shoes said:


> I swear Glenn has a habit for taking the most controversial stance in any online argument he participates in. It's like he tries to use his twitter to piss off as many people as possibly with everything he posts. And for that I respect him.


An era of online strife leads to creation of shitposters heroes and trolls legends.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Sep 8, 2022)

Ndnd said:


> And I realize this is a big delusional "maybe", but maybe Joe Rogan?  Rogan's no stranger to controversy or dealing with the Twitter cancel mob, and half the people on the list - Konstantin Kisin, Francis Foster, Michael Malice, Meghan Murphy, Matt Taibbi, Jesse Singal - have appeared on his podcast.  It might be a long shot, but that level of exposure would really help to turn public opinion, and maybe even gain some valuable allies in the process.


Plus trannies tried to cancel him many times for daring to question the TRA propaganda (when he interviewed Abigail Shrier, for example).


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 8, 2022)

This could be a long shot, but my first thought is Joe Rogan. 

Rogan will talk to just about anyone who has a profile (even if said profile is within a specific niche), he gives zero fucks about optics and the worst he'll do is something connect the Farms with a boring anecdote about his own life. 

He'd give Null more than a fair hearing, and it'd be hilarious to see TRAs attack Spotify.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Sep 8, 2022)

Matt Taibbi is at least tangentially aware of the situation as well.

Yes, I checked the original Tweet, and it's about us. No, despite how much I've been pimping Matt, he didn't hear about it through me.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Sep 8, 2022)

expecting the heckin' cuckservatives to ever grow a spine is hopin' a heckin' lot

after all they're just mildly better behaved liberals at the core


----------



## TitusOvid (Sep 8, 2022)

bot_for_hire said:


> Is he a Farmer too? Wonder what threads he'd browse.



I'm sure he loved the blm riot thread(s) in Happenings.


----------



## Beak Thing (Sep 8, 2022)

It's really heartwarming seeing another openly gay man take up the cause of free speech, he's an incredible LGB advocate by taking this stand.

I hope someday I can meet, date and marry a solid gay man like Glenn did. His husband David Miranda seems like a really sweet and honest guy and incredibly based given his defense of Snowden.


----------



## lrresistable (Sep 9, 2022)

AgendaPoster said:


> Saw that on Twitter and Telegram earlier. Lucas immediately jumped to ratio Glenn, as expected. Also moaning about Destiny again and deleting.



Picking fights with notable people, their audiences, and fighting off different factions, all from multiple political wings will be this troon's downfall.

currently getting attacked by those to the left of him, who are partially sour grapes at all the attention and exposure and grift gain, but also see him as the sjw version of a kiwi farmer.

integrity center-left politics like Greenwald now want to stomp him despite not being acquainted with the situation or Keffle's rancid  internet history
People who share 97 or 98% political DNA with Keffal's like Destiny want to stomp him after being arbitrarily trooned the fuck out on after mild criticism

normal people who don't live on twitter will find him to be an insufferable cunt after any amount of  interaction or exposure.
anyone vaguely right wing besides Majorie Taylor Troon would be duty-bound in opposition under sanction of death penalty.

 shit-stirring with known internet figures and playing the victim when retaliation happens won't last much longer. Easily one of the most boring and plaintively dull streamers.
 nothing to add or contribute, no personality, no energy. basically just a lvl 25 goblin plowing it's field on twitch./sneed


----------



## Ndnd (Sep 9, 2022)

Based AF! 

Original | Archive


----------



## AgendaPoster (Sep 9, 2022)

Glenn has used the Twitter drama around some dumb nignog "professor" of blaqqqness studies (thanks, affirmative action) having a tweet that celebrated the kween's death and desired more suffering onto her to squeeze some positive takes about KF deplatforming.
Now I understand the strategy. I just want to add that no, I don't think Twitter should ban the African Kween from wishing pain upon the UK monarch. I want the tweet to stay, and I want all the chuds back on twitter so we can bully, organically, the blaqqq kween off the platform. No more protected categories for you, lady. Just online democracy like in 2014.
Also a bit depressing that in 4 hours no other autist has posted this. We're truly exiled. Troons, judgement day is upon you for your outrageous misdeeds and oppression of the normies.
(A)


----------



## GuntN7 (Sep 9, 2022)

Rei is shit said:


> The gay dog-fucker living in Brazil came back to twitter for a bit to sorta mention it. Its a long ass cap, even thumbnailed, so its behind a spoiler


Started looking into Glenn Greenwald, has anyone heard about the accusations of Glenn raping animals ?

No searches about the matter yield anything about him raping animals. Only found this post on Something Awful that is obviously paywalled.
SA
masternotions part 1
masternotions part 2
Quillette archive
thevillagevoice
this post is weird because the source doesn't exist anymore, here's the earliest archive.
jakejackson archive
the weird stuff here about this interview is animal rape doesn't get brought up, which is a concern for anyone who's read the zoosadist threads on Animal Control.
current affairs interview


----------



## Dvsilverwing (Sep 9, 2022)

GuntN7 said:


> Started looking into Glenn Greenwald, has anyone heard about the accusations of Glenn raping animals ?



There's probably a lot of accusations against Glenn for a lot of things, given the stances he's taken, especially on various conflicts as he tends to take a very anti-war stance which I certainly appreciate. Wouldn't be surprised if it was just some random shit people made up because he didn't think ASSAD MUST GO, WE MUST PROTECT ROJAVA or whatever the bullshit line your were supposed to tow in all the prior conflicts were.


----------



## GuntN7 (Sep 9, 2022)

Dvsilverwing said:


> There's probably a lot of accusations against Glenn for a lot of things, given the stances he's taken, especially on various conflicts as he tends to take a very anti-war stance which I certainly appreciate.


If Glenn was an animal rapist knowing the context about his prior porn history, there must be a picture or video of him raping an animal. I'm aware there's a bunch of schizophrenics lying about him, just curious if there's more to their position.


----------



## Manat (Sep 9, 2022)

I will add destiny to the list...

I know that a lot of people here don't like destiny including null and myself (he is more disappointing for me but whatever), but I find him more principled and honest than Hasan and Vaush.

He is also not afraid of catching blacklash from the left (see cat boy nick platforming/blm riots), and he is already an outcast from a good portion of these circles.


----------



## UmQasaan (Sep 9, 2022)

get Josh on JRE. Would love to hear the shit he says when he smokes it up


----------



## DelusionTree (Sep 10, 2022)

GuntN7 said:


> Started looking into Glenn Greenwald, has anyone heard about the accusations of Glenn raping animals ?





Dvsilverwing said:


> There's probably a lot of accusations against Glenn for a lot of things, given the stances he's taken, especially on various conflicts as he tends to take a very anti-war stance which I certainly appreciate. Wouldn't be surprised if it was just some random shit people made up because he didn't think ASSAD MUST GO, WE MUST PROTECT ROJAVA or whatever the bullshit line your were supposed to tow in all the prior conflicts were.


After 2016 and getting much worse after Hunter Biden's laptop story I've seen Glenn get accused of everything from going to Brazil to intentionally exploit the poor brown people to being a secret pedophile, usually by account that describe themselves as democrat or socialist. Many of them will even use slurs and dig deep into the bag of negative gay stereotypes without a hint of guilt or awareness, they usually don't get in trouble for this by Twitter either.
There are dozens upon dozens of blue check journos who also seethe about him near daily.

I'm not going to believe rumors spread  by these people without some solid evidence because reputation destruction is one of the ways the establishment silences their critics, and even if some kind of evidence of a horrible misdeed does show up I have to seriously question the legitimacy of it because of how many powerful people despise Glenn.


----------



## repentance (Sep 10, 2022)

Greenwald tweeted this

The article is surprisingly thoughtful so the trans woman who wrote it is bound to be attacked, but it's worth a read.  She devotes 6 paragraphs to how the TLL story was willfully ignored by the media.









						The world should not need Kiwi Farms - Corinna Cohn
					

archived 10 Sep 2022 00:33:20 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Dvsilverwing (Sep 10, 2022)

DelusionTree said:


> After 2016 and getting much worse after Hunter Biden's laptop story I've seen Glenn get accused of everything from going to Brazil to intentionally exploit the poor brown people to being a secret pedophile, usually by account that describe themselves as democrat or socialist. Many of them will even use slurs and dig deep into the bag of negative gay stereotypes without a hint of guilt or awareness, they usually don't get in trouble for this by Twitter either.
> There are dozens upon dozens of blue check journos who also seethe about him near daily.
> 
> I'm not going to believe rumors spread  by these people without some solid evidence because reputation destruction is one of the ways the establishment silences their critics, and even if some kind of evidence of a horrible misdeed does show up I have to seriously question the legitimacy of it because of how many powerful people despise Glenn.


That is 100% the position I've taken for a long time. He has had a rather independent and genuine opinion about things for as long as I've been aware of him, and despite being quite lefty  (I think the further left people tend to favor him a bit more than the mainstream types for sure) he has received almost nothing but criticism by the mainstream, the same way Tulsi Gabbard had, for being a "Russian Asset" and such. If there was genuine evidence of him engaging in things people would dissasociate from him because of, it would have almost certainly been made a media spectacle of.

I also might just be biased considering he's someone rather opposite of me politically that has been vocally anti-war, but the logic makes sense to me anyway.


----------



## GuntN7 (Sep 10, 2022)

DelusionTree said:


> Many of them will even use slurs and dig deep into the bag of negative gay stereotypes without a hint of guilt or awareness, they usually don't get in trouble for this by Twitter either.
> There are dozens upon dozens of blue check journos who also seethe about him near daily.


The Bolsonaro government is after him too.


Dvsilverwing said:


> I also might just be biased considering he's someone rather opposite of me politically that has been vocally anti-war, but the logic makes sense to me anyway.


Being principled on what stays on the Internet can relate to a vocal anti-war position since both agree the public should know publicly available information.


----------



## Babs Dixon II (Sep 10, 2022)

repentance said:


> Greenwald tweeted this
> View attachment 3688436
> The article is surprisingly thoughtful so the trans woman who wrote it is bound to be attacked, but it's worth a read.  She devotes 6 paragraphs to how the TLL story was willfully ignored by the media.
> 
> ...


Corinna Cohn is pretty based. Been banned from Twitter naturally


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Sep 10, 2022)

Realistic Elephant mk2 said:


> The terminally online behavior of Fart Queen Lucas and the others will be their downfall. People on the right just plain don't give a shit what idiots on Twitter say, they already know everything there is censored lies to begin with and naturally distrust anything a nutjob like him says.
> 
> And the right can meme.


See, that's the thing. I got a sus feeling that the floor Keffals and others are standing on to hold power over others is about to get dropped out from under them. When it is no longer convenient to promote population control, castration/sterilization/HRT/etc. they will  be dropped like stones. In addition, didn't Fart Queen ditch town when a hard drive was recovered? If so, might be a little bit of a Biden Laptop situation if you know what I mean.


----------



## DelusionTree (Sep 10, 2022)

GuntN7 said:


> Being principled on what stays on the Internet can relate to a vocal anti-war position since both agree the public should know publicly available information.


Glenn's principles haven't changed since he began writing in the Bush era, it's one reason why so many democrats hate him, he examined the Obama admin with the same skepticism while all the other journos were sucking the admin off and found Obama to be far worse in many ways.
The guy also holds himself to the same standards he expects for any journo and I think why is because he never went to journo school, daycares for upper class writing majors.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Sep 16, 2022)

repentance said:


> Greenwald tweeted this
> View attachment 3688436
> The article is surprisingly thoughtful so the trans woman who wrote it is bound to be attacked, but it's worth a read.  She devotes 6 paragraphs to how the TLL story was willfully ignored by the media.
> 
> ...


she supports kiwifarms bc she independently arrived at wrongthink and found this the only place actually allowed to discuss and document it. when this site is right, it's right, and it's certainly not hated for the shit it gets wrong.


----------

